# Mylink w/ Nav Upgrade



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

Hi Everyone!
So I’ve spent a bunch of time going through the mylink upgrade posts. I’ve decided I want to update my 2012 Cruze ls from the dot matrix display to the mylink w/nav (mostly to retain xm radio). Is there a how-to post on this? All of the ones I found really only discuss the non-nav upgrade.

Also, the adapter wiring harness kit for the nav version; my understanding is it comes with a gps antenna. My cruze has xm already and thus has a gos antenna. Is the existing gps antenna not able to be used with the upgraded unit?
Finally, does anyone have part numbers for the mylink w/nav units that are known to be compatible with the 2012 cruze ls?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am not sure what you have read, but I would start here:

[h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]
[h=1]How To Disassemble Radio To Program VIN[/h]
[h=1]How I did the MyLink Wire Harness[/h]
[h=1]MyLink Upgrade DIY[/h]
[h=1]adding Nav to a 2014 mylink[/h]
[h=1]2014 CRUZE Camera & Navigation[/h]


----------



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

Those are the links I’ve read. Again, none of them go into specifics on the upgrade process for mylink w/ nav. They only cover mylink w/o nav.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

The “adding nav to my 2014 mylink” link answered my question about the gps antenna. I would still link to still a mylink w/ nav how-to. The biggest thing is getting a list of compatible part codes so I can get the correct hardware.


----------

